# بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت



## Coptic MarMar (13 أغسطس 2008)

:smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:

وحشتوووووووووووووونى جداااااا جداااااااا جدااااااااااا 

وبجد أنا فرحانة جدا بمحبتكم الكبيرة اللى شفتها منكم فى الفترة اللى فاتت 

وأنا واثقة انى بقيت كوويسة ببركة صلواتكم من أجلى 

وبجد بشكركم كلكم على محبتكم العظيمة دى 

وبأماااااااااانة لو كنت أعرف كده كنت تعبتلكم من زمان :hlp: ههههههه

وأنا الحمدلله دلوووووقتى كويسة ورجعتلكم تانى اهوووووو 30:

وشكرا ليكم كلكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين 

​


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

لولولوللوووووووووووووووووووووووى
حمدلة على السلامة يا حبيبتى
المنتدى من غيرك كان هادىء خالص
يلا بقى اثبتى وجودك
عايزيين مواضيع ثقافى نلاقيها فى العام
وتهانى فى الشهادات
عشن يحسوا بالفرق

بجد بجد انا فرحاااااااااااااااااااانة جدا اوى خالص
الف مليووووووووووووووووووون حمدلة على السلامة ويا رب متغبيش عننا تانى
بس طبعا انا الوحيدة الى متفاجئتش بقى

ودى عشانك لسة مدفعتش تمنه حتى هههههههههههههه





​


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2008)

مالك يا بت؟


----------



## BITAR (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

*حمدالله على السلامه*
*المنتدى نور*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

هييييييييييييييييييه هيييييييييييييييييييييه
نورتى المنتدى تانى ياقمر ووحشتينا بوجودك المفرفش 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
وماما العدرا تحافظ عليكى​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

حمدلله على السلامة يا مرمر 

نورتى المنتدى..​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 أغسطس 2008)

حمدلله على السلامة ياحبي
نورتى المنتدى من تانى
وألف مليون مبروك علينا روجعك المنتدى
يلا اتنططى كدة فى المنتدى
واخيلينا بمشاركاتك الشقية
وحشااااااااااااانى موووووووووت


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2008)

*كددددددددده تقلقينا عليكى يا وحشه 
طيب أيااااااكى تعمليها تانى و تغيبى عننا 
حمدالله على سلامتك يا حبيبتى وبجد وحشتييييييييييينا *


----------



## استفانوس (14 أغسطس 2008)

حمدلله عالسلامتك
نورتي المنتدى


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياتك
ابانوب


----------



## صوت الرب (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

*نورتي ...*


----------



## merj07 (14 أغسطس 2008)

حمدلله على السلامة يا مرمر


----------



## ميرنا (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

حمدلة يا مارو​


----------



## sosana (14 أغسطس 2008)

الف حمدلله على سلامتك يا قمر
وانا اقول المنتدى سكت فجاة ليه بس
نورتي المنتدى يا جميل​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

حمدللة على السلامة يا مرمر 

ويارب تكونى كويسة دلوقتى 

بجد احنا فرحنالك جدا انك بقيتى احسن


----------



## ناريمان (15 أغسطس 2008)

*حمد لله علي السلامة يا مرمر 

نورتى المنتدى يا قمر 

وحشانى موووووووووووووووووووت 

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى ​*


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2008)

*اهلا بعودتك يا مرمر والف سلامة عليكى*
*متأخرة بس اقبليها منى بقى !!*
*نورتى يا مشرفتنا الجميلة *
*ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك واشكر ربنا على عودتك لينا بألف خير*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أغسطس 2008)

*ميت الف مليون ديشليون حمدلله علي السلامه يا جميل*
*بجد واحشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني موت*
*المنتدي نور برجوعك يا اشقي بنوته*
*اوعي تغيبي عنا تاني بقي*
*وربنا معاكي يا قمر*
*يالا بقي شعللي المنتدي بشقاوتك تاني*

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



جيلان قال:


> لولولوللوووووووووووووووووووووووى
> حمدلة على السلامة يا حبيبتى
> المنتدى من غيرك كان هادىء خالص
> يلا بقى اثبتى وجودك
> ...



ليييييييه يابت هو انا قلق كده ولا ايه :t9: ( حسبى الله:smil8: )

ماشى ياستى على العموم الله يسلمك وشكرا على الورد اللى شحتاه ده هههههه

شكرا يا جيجى وربنا يخليكى ليا يا عسل 

تترد لك انشاء الله أعمليها انتى بس هههههه​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (16 أغسطس 2008)

مرمر يا حبيبتى حمد الله على سلامتك  نشكر ربنا انك رجعتيلنا بالسلامه وانا أسفه على تأخيرى


----------



## مينا 188 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

حمد الله على السلامه


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2008)

حمدلله علي السلامة يا مرمر

وانتي كمان وحشتينا يا بت

والف لا بأس عليكي وانشاء الله ربنا يكمل شفائك وتبقي احسن من الاول

فرحنين بوجودك معانا من تاني

ودي حاجة بسيطة كدا

:36_3_11:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

*الف الف الف الف الف مليووووووووووون سلامة عليكي حبيبتي نورتي منتداكي*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



my rock قال:


> مالك يا بت؟



شفت اللى حصلى بقى ياروك...

تقريبا كده فى حد واصل دعى عليا ههههه

شكرا بجد لسؤالك يا زعيم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



bitar قال:


> *حمدالله على السلامه*
> *المنتدى نور*​



الله يسلمك يا أستاذ بيتر 

منور بوجود حضرتك طبعا ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

نشكر المسيح على سلامتك ورجوعك تانى 
شوفتى بقى الصحة غالية ازاى  حافظى عليها .. 
ربنا معاكى


----------



## mero_engel (17 أغسطس 2008)

*حمدلله بسلامتك حبيبتي *
*والحمدلله انك بقيتي بخير*
*واوعي تعملي فينا كده تاني*
*وتقلقينا عليكي*​


----------



## emy (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

*حمدلله عالسلامه*​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

وانا  كنت بقول  البنت الشقية فين

الف حمدللة عل سلامة  يا شقية  المنتدى



​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييه هيييييييييييييييييييييه
> نورتى المنتدى تانى ياقمر ووحشتينا بوجودك المفرفش
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة
> وماما العدرا تحافظ عليكى​



ميرسى يا نونو يا حبيبتى وأنتى طيبة يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> حمدلله على السلامة يا مرمر
> 
> نورتى المنتدى..​



الله يسلمك يافيبى وده نورك ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



y_a_r_a قال:


> حمدلله على السلامة ياحبي
> نورتى المنتدى من تانى
> وألف مليون مبروك علينا روجعك المنتدى
> يلا اتنططى كدة فى المنتدى
> ...



الله يسلمك يا حبيبتى وانتى كمان وحشانى موووت 

ايه يابت فينك مش باينة يعنى ؟ 

حاضر أؤمر يا عسل ​


----------



## جيلان (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

*


marmar_maroo قال:



ليييييييه يابت هو انا قلق كده ولا ايه :t9: ( حسبى الله:smil8: )

ماشى ياستى على العموم الله يسلمك وشكرا على الورد اللى شحتاه ده هههههه

شكرا يا جيجى وربنا يخليكى ليا يا عسل 

تترد لك انشاء الله أعمليها انتى بس هههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه
ايون ياختى خفى انتى وشدى حيلك علينا
هسيبك شوية تفرحى بس لكن بعد كدى انتى عارفة:11azy:*


----------



## جيلان (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

*


marmar_maroo قال:



الله يسلمك يا حبيبتى وانتى كمان وحشانى موووت 

ايه يابت فينك مش باينة يعنى ؟ 

حاضر أؤمر يا عسل ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بتصيف ياختى 30:
عقبالك :t30:*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أغسطس 2008)

*حمد لله على سلامتك ياقمر ونورتى المنتدى اوعى تعمليها تانى وتغيب عننا 

يلا بقى انتشرى فى المنتدى واتنططى كدة وعفرتينا اكتر 

وحشتيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *كددددددددده تقلقينا عليكى يا وحشه
> طيب أيااااااكى تعمليها تانى و تغيبى عننا
> حمدالله على سلامتك يا حبيبتى وبجد وحشتييييييييييينا *



:smi411::smi411: سامحنى يا دونا..

حاضر مش هغيب وصدقينى كان غصب عنى :smi411:

الله يسلمك يا حبيبتى وانتوا كمان كلكم وحشتونى بجد ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



استفانوس قال:


> حمدلله عالسلامتك
> نورتي المنتدى



الله يسلمك يا أستاذى..

ده نور حضرتك طبعا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



ابانووب قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ابانوب



ميرسى يا أبانوب 

صلواتك..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



صوت الرب قال:


> *نورتي ...*



ده نوررررررك يافندم ​


----------



## ارووجة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*

حمدالله عالسلامة عيوني ^_^
ربنا معاكي ويحميكي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



merj07 قال:


> حمدلله على السلامة يا مرمر



الله يسلمك يا فندم 

شكرا ليك..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



ميرنا قال:


> حمدلة يا مارو​



الله يسلمك يا ميرنا وربنا يخليكى ليا يارب ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



sosana قال:


> الف حمدلله على سلامتك يا قمر
> وانا اقول المنتدى سكت فجاة ليه بس
> نورتي المنتدى يا جميل​



الله يسلمك يا سوسنة...

وميرسى خالص على الورد ياقمر

منور بوجودك طبعا  ​


----------



## totty (21 أغسطس 2008)

*الف مليون سلامه عليكى يا مرمر

وحمد لله على سلامتك

انشالله الوحشين وانتى لأ*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



احلى ديانة قال:


> حمدللة على السلامة يا مرمر
> 
> ويارب تكونى كويسة دلوقتى
> 
> بجد احنا فرحنالك جدا انك بقيتى احسن



الله يسلمك يا فادى 

اه الحمدلله كوووووويسة  

شكرا لسؤالك يا فندم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



ناريمان قال:


> *حمد لله علي السلامة يا مرمر
> 
> نورتى المنتدى يا قمر
> 
> ...



الله يسلمك يا ناريمان 

ده نورك يابه وانتى كمان وحشاااااااااانى 

وأنتى طيبة يا قمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



come with me قال:


> *اهلا بعودتك يا مرمر والف سلامة عليكى*
> *متأخرة بس اقبليها منى بقى !!*
> *نورتى يا مشرفتنا الجميلة *
> *ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك واشكر ربنا على عودتك لينا بألف خير*​



الله يسلمك يا جوجو..

وأنا أقدر مقبلهاش برضه يا فندم 30:

ده نورك وميرسى يا جوجو لسؤالك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *ميت الف مليون ديشليون حمدلله علي السلامه يا جميل*
> *بجد واحشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني موت*
> *المنتدي نور برجوعك يا اشقي بنوته*
> *اوعي تغيبي عنا تاني بقي*
> ...



الله يسلمك يا نيفا وصدقينى انتى اكتر ايه فينك ؟

شكرا لسؤالك يا حبيبتى وحاضر أنت تؤمر يا جميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



ميريام عادل قال:


> مرمر يا حبيبتى حمد الله على سلامتك  نشكر ربنا انك رجعتيلنا بالسلامه وانا أسفه على تأخيرى



الله يسلمك يا مرمورة 

شكرا ليكى يا عسولة ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



مينا 188 قال:


> حمد الله على السلامه



الله يسلمك يا مينا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



Coptic Man قال:


> حمدلله علي السلامة يا مرمر
> 
> وانتي كمان وحشتينا يا بت
> 
> ...



الله يسلمك يا مينا 

ايه ده وورد كمان !!! 30: طيب فكرنى اتعب كل خميس وجمعة بقى ههههه

شكرا يا مينا ربنا يخليك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الف الف الف الف الف مليووووووووووون سلامة عليكي حبيبتي نورتي منتداكي*​



الله يسلمك يا فرووووشة 

ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> نشكر المسيح على سلامتك ورجوعك تانى
> شوفتى بقى الصحة غالية ازاى  حافظى عليها ..
> ربنا معاكى



شكراااااااا ليك يا فندم  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



mero_engel قال:


> *حمدلله بسلامتك حبيبتي *
> *والحمدلله انك بقيتي بخير*
> *واوعي تعملي فينا كده تاني*
> *وتقلقينا عليكي*​



الله يسلمك يا مرمورة 

لما اعملها المرة اللى جايه هأبقى اديكى ميسد قبلها :t30: هههه

أؤمرى انتى بس ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



emy قال:


> *حمدلله عالسلامه*​



الله يسلمك يا ايمى..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



amjad-ri قال:


> وانا  كنت بقول  البنت الشقية فين
> 
> الف حمدللة عل سلامة  يا شقية  المنتدى
> 
> ...



شكراااااا يا أمجد لذوقك والله يسلمك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> ايون ياختى خفى انتى وشدى حيلك علينا
> هسيبك شوية تفرحى بس لكن بعد كدى انتى عارفة:11azy:*



ههههههه شريرة من يومك هقول ايه !! :heat:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> بتصيف ياختى 30:
> عقبالك :t30:*



يسمع منك ربــــــــــــنا30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *حمد لله على سلامتك ياقمر ونورتى المنتدى اوعى تعمليها تانى وتغيب عننا
> 
> يلا بقى انتشرى فى المنتدى واتنططى كدة وعفرتينا اكتر
> 
> وحشتيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*



الله يسلمك يا انجى ياحبيبتى 

ياوحشة ياللى مش بتسألى :t30::t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



ارووجة قال:


> حمدالله عالسلامة عيوني ^_^
> ربنا معاكي ويحميكي



الله يسلمك يا ارووجة..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بــــــــــــخ أنا جييييييييييييت*



totty قال:


> *الف مليون سلامه عليكى يا مرمر
> 
> وحمد لله على سلامتك
> 
> انشالله الوحشين وانتى لأ*​



الله يسلمك ياتوتى..

شكرا ياحبيبتى ربنا يخليكى ​


----------

